# new holland tn75f temp sensor



## mannick (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello to all.
Please help me!
I have a new holland tn75f tractor and i cant find the temperature sensor.
I have spent a lot of hours to search it but nothing, i don't know where it is!!
I want to replace it,i have bought a new one.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I ASSUME you mean the engine coolant temperature? If so, and you have a new one, then you already know what it looks like. To find it on the engine you need to look at the top of the cylinder head, between the valve cover and the intake manifold, somewhere in the area of the number one injector. The sender threads straight down into the head right in that area. You may want to hit the area with compressed air to dislodge some of the usual debris that collects there in order to get a better view.


----------



## mannick (Oct 20, 2017)

Dear Fedup,
Thank you soooo much,i just found it exactly there!!
The only problem now is that the rats eat the wire and i have to find the right one.

Thank you again!


----------

